# Surren im headset



## Geova (28. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe folgendes Problem das mich wahnsinnig macht.
Mein Headset gibt grundsätzlich ein surren von sich , wenn ich die Maus bewege wird das geräusch lauter. Schlimm ist es geworden seit dem ich die GTX 570 gekauft habe , die CPU Auslastung steigt um 5-10% wenn ich die Maus bewege (Logitech G5) , ist das normal ? Weiß jemand wie ich das wegbekomme ?

Meine Hardware ist folgende : 

Mainboard : Gigabyte EP45 - UD3LR
Prozessor: Q6600
Grafikkarte : GTX 570
Netzteil : Cooler Master Real Power 520
Arbeitsspeicher : 3GB Corsair 800Mhz


----------



## iceman650 (28. März 2011)

Hast du das Headset vorn am Rechner eingesteckt?
Probiere bitte mal, das Mauskabel vorn am Rechner einzustecken, das Headsetkabel hinten und nicht nah am Mauskabel verlaufen zu lassen.
Ich vermute, dass es elektromagnetische Einstreuungen seitens der Grafikkarte oder der Maus sind.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Joel-92 (28. März 2011)

Dass beim Scrollen mit der Maus die CPU-Belastung etwas hoch geht ist normal, das ist bei mir auch so. 

Ein Kumpel hatte einmal das gleiche Problem. Er sagte sein Headset brummt, seit dem er Mainboard, CPU und Grafikkarte aufgerüstet hat.
Ich habe seinen PC dann mal angeschaut. Es war nicht das Headset, das die Geräusche gemacht hat, sondern das Netzteil. Das wurde von der Stromhungrigen Grafikkarte und CPU gequält und machte diese Geräusche. Dann habe ich ein stärkeres Netzteil eingebaut und das Problem war behoben.

... und eine mögliche Erklärung wegen der Maus: Wenn du deine Maus bewegst geht die CPU-Belastung hoch. Dadurch braucht die CPU mehr Strom, das Netzteil wird dadurch stärker belastet und brummt, weil das Netzteil entweder zu schwach, defekt oder billig ist.  

Hast du dein Headset an den Frontanschlüssen angeschlossen? Wenn ja probiere einmal die hinteren Anschlüsse am PC.


----------



## Geova (28. März 2011)

also ich habe das headset welches ein 5.1 ist per usb mal vorne angeschlossen. Es piepst und brummer immer noch. Ich weiß echt nicht weiter, die geräusche machen mich wahnsinnig....wie kann ich rausfinden ob mein Netzteil zu schwach oder defekt ist ? Ich merk auch gerade das die Geräusche auch beim Tippen auf der Tastatur anspringen.

EDIT: Also wenn ich den Mikrofon stecker rausziehe verschwinden die Geräusche. 

gruß

Geova


----------



## Joel-92 (28. März 2011)

Geova schrieb:


> ....wie kann ich rausfinden ob mein Netzteil zu schwach oder defekt ist ?



Öffne deinen PC mal und höre ans Netzteil während dessen machst du am PC etwas, wo das Surren sonst auch auftritt, während du an das Netzteil hinhörst.

Wie viel Watt hat das Netzteil denn?


----------



## iceman650 (28. März 2011)

Geova schrieb:
			
		

> Cooler Master Real Power 520


Reicht also, wenn nicht defekt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Joel-92 (28. März 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:


> Reicht also, wenn nicht defekt.


 
Sehe ich auch so


----------



## TAZ (28. März 2011)

Welche Headset hast du eigentlich?
Gerade das Logitech G35 oder das Roccat Kave sind bekannt dafür unfreiwillig Störgeräusche zu produzieren.

Bei billigen USB-Headsets hört man halt immer mal den Datenverkehr aufm Bus mit...


----------



## Joel-92 (28. März 2011)

Geova schrieb:


> EDIT: Also wenn ich den Mikrofon stecker rausziehe verschwinden die Geräusche.


 
Schau mal unter den Audioeigenschaften bzw. Soundkarten-Treiber, ob der Ton von "Aux" oder "Mirkrofon" wiedergegeben wird. Dann gibt es nähmlich eine Art Rückkopplung weil so zu sagen über die Einstellung Input und Output verbunden sind. Das könnte Störgeräusche produzieren.


----------

